# Triple Bypass Riders



## r.shoemaker78

So this will be my first year riding the Triple Bypass. I'm doing the Sunday ride from Avon to Bergen Park. I was just curious what kind of gearing most of you are using? 

I am also curious of any recommended rides near the South Denver/ Castle Rock area that would be a good way to test my fitness level and gearing? 

I am currently running a compact crank 50/34 and a 12/25 cassette. I've ridden Deer Creek Canyon/High Grade and a few loops down to Palmer Lake and back from Castle Rock but I don't think they can really prepare me for the length of the climbs and elevation.

I am also open to any tips a newb may not think of...

Thanks


----------



## frntrngcactus

*Tips*



r.shoemaker78 said:


> So this will be my first year riding the Triple Bypass. I'm doing the Sunday ride from Avon to Bergen Park. I was just curious what kind of gearing most of you are using?
> 
> I am also curious of any recommended rides near the South Denver/ Castle Rock area that would be a good way to test my fitness level and gearing?
> 
> I am currently running a compact crank 50/34 and a 12/25 cassette. I've ridden Deer Creek Canyon/High Grade and a few loops down to Palmer Lake and back from Castle Rock but I don't think they can really prepare me for the length of the climbs and elevation.
> 
> I am also open to any tips a newb may not think of...
> 
> Thanks


I think you are fine on gearing. If you can get up Highgrade you will be fine with the climbs of the Triple. I like starting in Morrison, climbing up the canyon towards Evergreen, name of canyon slips my mind, turn left on Turkey Creek Road, ride down road, crossover 285 and then a short climb up to top of Deer Creek Canyon, ride down DCC to right hand turn for HIghgrade, up Highgrade down back to Turkey Creek, up Turkey Creek back to Canyon that will lead you back to Morrison. It is a figure 8. I know directions are terrible, but google and you will see what I mean. Eat and drink constantly, towards the end you will not want to eat and drink but you have to to avoid the BONK! Bring warm clothes, full fingered gloves, rain jacket, booties, climbs are warm but descending is cold. Take your time, it is a long day no matter how fast you ride. The last pass, Juniper, is long...Ive ridden it penty of times but never with 100 miles in my legs. Have fun!


----------



## elronino

The Triple Bypass is definitely a grind. This will be my third year. I started riding in 2009 and attempted my first TB in 2010. I ran with a standard triple and a 12-26, however I never used the "granny" gear. Depending on the style of rider you are (power or spin) you will need to evaluate your gearing that way. Both years I rode the Saturday ride... so I ended in Avon.

This year I will be attempting the double, and have heard that Sunday is a hard ride. The climb out of Avon to Vail is tougher than going from Frisco to Vail.

I also agree with the above, eat and drink lots. I always going in looking to get in at least 30-45 carbs, 10-15g protein and 5-10g fat every 45-60 min. I'm also 210 lb rider and need the fuel. If at all possible see if you get a private sag to follow you around for the day. It is FAR more convenient to drop off and pickup cold gear only when needed. Lugging around the arms/leg warmers and long finger gloves as well as a rain jacket can get pretty annoying. Plus you run outta room for food . 

Not sure on your experience, but expect to be in the saddle for at least 9-10 hours. Enjoy the ride, you won't be the only one suffering.


----------



## r.shoemaker78

Thanks for the tips, I am a minimalist and wouldn't have thought to bring leg, arm warmers or rain jacket but I'll probably heavily consider it.

I used to ride a lot but stopped 6 years ago due to kids and such. So I have ridden several centuries in the past but nothing like the TB. I wouldn't claim I'm an avid rider yet, I really just got back into riding this winter when my wife got me a fluid trainer. I've lost almost 30 lbs since November and feel pretty strong now but my problem will be pacing myself. I plan to find someone's wheel that is keeping a nice pace and fight my internal racer mentality.

I guess my real worry was just the length/grade of the passes as I've never ridden any of them and don't want to till the TB so its all new and enhances the thrill of accomplishment.

I also plan on bringing a healthy dose of pain killers with me as well, I'm sure I'll need them.


----------



## elronino

No problem. Juniper pass is about 16 miles and averages 5-6%. Pitches as high as 10% in spots Loveland is pretty grueling an I heard the west to east ride up vail is rough. Haven't ridden that yet! 

Early morning crests of vail may be chilly... Especially on the 20+ mile descent. The first year I rose Loveland was 35 and rain at the top... Not fun! 

As for the internal racer... Try and curb that unless you feel you have the legs. I swallowed my racer within the first 2 miles... Haha. 

I'm sure you'll be fine... And yes wheel grabbing is crucial... Hell even seat grabbing is ok here and there


----------



## MerlinAma

elronino said:


> ?...... If at all possible see if you get a private sag to follow you around for the day.........


Really? There is no way I'd ask my wife to do that. She would be at the outlet mall and very happy which means I'm happy and get to do the ride again.
It's not the TDF and you do NOT need a team car.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

elronino said:


> No problem. Juniper pass is about 16 miles and averages 5-6%. Pitches as high as 10% in spots Loveland is pretty grueling an I heard the west to east ride up vail is rough. Haven't ridden that yet!
> 
> Early morning crests of vail may be chilly... Especially on the 20+ mile descent. The first year I rose Loveland was 35 and rain at the top... Not fun!
> 
> As for the internal racer... Try and curb that unless you feel you have the legs. I swallowed my racer within the first 2 miles... Haha.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine... And yes wheel grabbing is crucial... Hell even seat grabbing is ok here and there


Actually the I-70 section was the worst for me. Steep and boring.


----------



## elronino

Yeah, that wasn't the best of sections.... But let's be honest... It was all grueling and tough. 

That's why I came back this year for the double.


----------



## Rokh On

r.shoemaker78 said:


> I am also curious of any recommended rides near the South Denver/ Castle Rock area that would be a good way to test my fitness level and gearing?


I use a loop consisting of Tomah Rd - Wolfensberger Rd. You need to exercise caution as these can be heavily traveled roads, along with the West side I25 frontage rd., with little to no bike shoulder.

Another route that might be a good measuring stick would be the E Rock route out to Hwy 83. You can turn around there and head back the way you came or just keep going and do the 62 miles used for E Rock.


----------



## JohnHemlock

The TB is a long day but I don't think there is anything particularly steep that would challenge your gears. I've ridden it a couple times with the same gearing as you have, no issues, and I'm a hack with a BMI around 31. People make it up to be more than it is so they can feel heroic - if you can turn cranks all day your gearing will be fine. Sounds like your biggest challenge will be not going full gas early on - I have had a few people borrow my phone in the Loveland parking lot to call their mommy for an extraction. In talking with them, they all felt they would've been fine had they not gone off like a rabbit full of nervous energy. Vail Pass from the east is fairly mild and you can smell the end, so if you mostly empty your reserve tanks prior to that it's not the end of the world. 

And yeah, the bit along I-70 can be tedious, for sure. But overall it's a cool ride, have fun!


----------



## r.shoemaker78

I will admit I love to blow myself up early on most rides but I understand that would be a terrible thing to do on this particular ride. On my next couple longer weekend rides I'm going to focus on pacing myself both between climbs and up them. I'm not sure why this is such a hard aspect for me to learn but it has been a problem for me since I can remember.


----------



## indianhillsted

*Start Easy*

The last time I did it I inadvertently started at a snails pace. Had a clusterf$#k trying to meet up with people and decided to start really slow hoping my buddies would catch me. I think they thought I was at the bottom. Needless to say I went about a slow as possible and my friends didn't catch me until almost the top of Juniper.

Reward...I felt great all day! They were sucking air around Breck HS and I felt great until the end. Slow and steady won this race for me.

Ted


----------



## Mootsie

If you're riding it backwards, Juniper and the I-70 section are down hill so no worries there. The hard parts will be Vail Pass heading east and Loveland heading east. Both are steeper heading that direction. Loveland also represents the high point and sometimes the altitude can hit you in the stomach, so don't load up on food at the base of that climb. Keep it to gels and such until you get over the top.


----------



## road_ecologist

*Looking for 2 Avon to Evergreen Transfers!*

I was hoping to post a thread re: finding a transfer for the Avon to Evergreen Triple Bypass, but, the website won't let me. So here goes . . .

Looking for 2 transfers to take our places in the Avon to Evergreen Triple Bypass Ride on Sunday, July 15th. I got in a bad wreck a month back, which required hand surgery. I'm still in a cast and won't be on a bike again until fall. We would love it if two people would take our spots.

Thanks for letting me wiggle my way into your thread. Sorry about that!

Sarah
Fort Collins, CO


----------



## Andy Pancroft

If you can make it through High-Grade and City View with your present gearing, you'll be fine!!


----------



## Dray3573

Is there any word on how the fires may affect this years ride? Also, this is my third year and a few of us are thinking about adding Mt. Evans road to the route. I have heard that there are those that do the same, has anyone here done that?


----------



## elronino

Dray3573 said:


> Is there any word on how the fires may affect this years ride? Also, this is my third year and a few of us are thinking about adding Mt. Evans road to the route. I have heard that there are those that do the same, has anyone here done that?


From my understanding, the fires are south of the route and should not be an impact on the ride. As for Mt. Evans... That would be badass status to pull off on the same day. I have heard of few doing said ride, but plan on that adding at least another 2 hours of saddle time. 

I would suggest going up Evans on a different day of you have the availability. Sort of a tune up climb. Weather doesn't always play nice at the top and the descent can be tricky in less than perfect conditions. 

Just my .02


----------



## cfblakeman

First time doing both directions (Double Triple) - any recovery tips & food tips for Saturday between the two rides?


----------



## elronino

cfblakeman said:


> First time doing both directions (Double Triple) - any recovery tips & food tips for Saturday between the two rides?


I am doing the double this year as well....

Where do you originate from? What has your training been like? How long have you been riding? Have you done the triple before? 

Some advice, don't blow yourself up the first day. Eat well, hydrate well (especially after), get a massage if you can, stretch and REST, REST, REST!!

I wouldn't stuff your face with food, but eat sensible after finishing. I was given some advice, whatever seems hard the first day will be harder the second. Whatever hurts the first day will hurt more the second. Good luck and see you out there


----------



## cfblakeman

I live in Highlands Rch, CO and do a lot of stiff uphill stuff. My best training three weeks ago was 66 miles and 6,300', followed the next day by 85 miles and 8,300'. The climbs were MUCH steeper than anything I'll encounter on the Triple. 

I've done just one century w/ only 6,000' of climb, but six to eight 70-80 mile rides and 8-10 6,000' climbs since March. So I THINK I'm ready, but would feel a lot better if I'd done a 100 w/ 10,000 or more at least once.

I did the Triple two years ago and survived pretty well, but I was only in my 2nd year of being on a bike - quite a bit better physical fitness now then at that time. But I'm guessing there's not a lot you can do to prepare beyond 10-20 hrs a week on the bike, then just doing it.

Still not sure what to eat right after the Saturday ride to prepare for Sunday - that's my biggest concern.


----------



## King Arthur

Hich carbs with protein.


----------



## sandan

Mootsie said:


> If you're riding it backwards, Juniper and the I-70 section are down hill so no worries there. The hard parts will be Vail Pass heading east and Loveland heading east. Both are steeper heading that direction. Loveland also represents the high point and sometimes the altitude can hit you in the stomach, so don't load up on food at the base of that climb. Keep it to gels and such until you get over the top.


I rode Sunday. Vail Pass was piece of cake. Loveland was tough, but I thought Juniper was the toughest climb.


----------



## cfblakeman

Finished the Double. Day one was a piece of cake. No question - 2nd day is MUCH harder than the first - not because you're tired, but because almost all the steep riding is west to east (and more net climb). Five hours of on/off rain and low temps didn't help, but it was similar on day one.


----------



## elronino

cfblakeman said:


> Finished the Double. Day one was a piece of cake. No question - 2nd day is MUCH harder than the first - not because you're tired, but because almost all the steep riding is west to east (and more net climb). Five hours of on/off rain and low temps didn't help, but it was similar on day one.


I attempted the double triple.. Hit the first day hard and came in under 8 hours... Second day was a different story... I didn't recover well and woke up with a head cold. Vail pass was easier than anticipated, but left me drained. Head cold got worse... I pulled out in keystone. I was pretty bummed and disappointed in myself for bowing out. Hats off to all the double triplers... It was pretty awesome to see those cresting the final juniper/squaw pass


----------

